# South Africa Where?



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

I am from Pretoria in South Africa.

I am currently working in Dubai because of better job opportunities here.

My family first came to South Africa in 1796.

So I guess I am a African as much as anybody else.

And you only know how deep Africa is in you once you are in other continents of the world.

With regards to politics I am not going to state my opinion. 

Only this.

"I have seen what it was then and what it has become now and its a lot worse now for everybody"


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

I am also from Johannesburg South Africa. We are not dutch or german. We are Afrikaners. We are decendents from the dutch that arrived here in the early 1600's. As for political views......... you guys have no clue whats going on here in Africa. It's bad, very bad and its only going to get worse. SA has gone from being very close to a first world country to a corrupt murderous country under the black government. Sorry to say but we are heading the same way as Zim.


----------



## za_boy (Nov 8, 2005)

South African here, half English, half Afrikaans. You're right about the "civil unrest, natives hacking other tribes to pieces, crooked governments". I'll leave it at that, but I still love it here.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

I am from a town called Tzaneen in the Limpopo province of South Africa.

The area I live in is very stable and we haven't seen much violence, except for the odd armed robbery that goes bad. Regarding to tribes, in this area there is a high concentration of Sotohs and Shangaans with a few hundred thousand if not a few million Vendas not to far away. I have been living in this area since 1987 and have not seen them hacking each other to pieces.......yet. But I wont put it past them. It either happened a long time ago or it will happen in the future. Who knows.

Our government is more incompetent than crooked I would think, but you will of course have a few bad apples. 

My home language is Afrikaans therefore I am an Afrikaner, but I do business mainly in English. I am of German and Scandinavian decent but like Gerhard says our forefathers came here so many years ago, I can't speak a word of Scandinavian, don't know any thing of there history. My German is atrocious, I can understand a bit of it but that is just about it. So I have to agree, I am just as African as anybody els. 

I am not fearful of the natives at all, I am fearful of what they are capable of towards my family. I have been working between them as a Police Officer for 15 years and wasn't harmed by any of them. I imagine it to be the same as where you come from. If you want to get hurt, you will, if you go looking for trouble. If you come to South Africa, be sure to have a good knowledgeable guide. This guide will know not to take you to undesirable places.

The areas that is unsafe is traditionally the bigger cities. The places where bowhunting is done is in the rural areas and is very safe. I can nearly guarantee that you wont have a problems. You will rather be harassed by a troop of baboons then by people when you are out hunting.

Regarding the heat. It depends where you want to go. Here by us it gets 35 degrees celsius easily. That is not that hot, but the humidity that goes with it makes it bad. Some places can get in the 40 degrees Celsius. The winters are nice and moderate here. It is mid winter here by me and I am in my office, no heating on, with shorts and a short sleeve shirt. Took my jacket off about half an hour ago. Will only need it again later in the afternoon at dusk.


----------



## normbates1 (Apr 14, 2008)

I've only been in Africa for 7 years now, living in my 3rd country. I move to my 4th next month. So, I am still a newbie.

Africa though, is a special place. It has everything to offer. Mountains with snow, fields like Nebraska, jungles like Brazil, veldt like Texas, and the whitest sand beaches that I have ever seen. But sadly, it's a mess.

It's hard to talk about African politics without coming off as a racist. But in my opinion, it basically boils down to most country's being screwed. "Here's where I sound racist", black Africans only care about themselves and their tribe. Nothing else matters. In a place like Kenya, where there are 42 different tribes, you can understand why nothing can get done. Kenya was the model country in East Africa (not hard considering the neighboring countries) until the last election. It's all about power and money, NOTHING ELSE. 

I feel for my friends in South Africa. I would not want to live under the prospect of becoming another Zim.

But, in the end I'm ever hopeful. My son's Godfather is a black African, so I guess they all can't be bad.


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

Norm,

What line of work are you in? Are you an ambassador? I dont know and that's why I'm asking.


----------



## normbates1 (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm not an ambassador, but I am a diplomat. I guess that I don't sound like one though. As I said before, I'm ever hopeful for Africa, that's why I've been here this long and have guaranteed myself another 4 years on the continent. But rather than just complain about the problems I do try to be a factor and fix them. Out of pocket, I've paid and built several small school houses in the bush. I hope that one day the kids will grow up to realize that ripping off their own countries is not in their best interest. I also hate poaching so I work with the Kenyan Wildlife Service to de-snare areas and track poachers. I guess that I am just frustrated in knowing that this place could be one of the best countries in the world, but realizing that it never will. 

Here is an example from last weekend of how screwed this place is. I had traveled to the bush to get the details on a water project that I am sponsoring when I came across a donkey with a front leg broken at the knee hobbling through a small town. My friend with me said that someone should put the poor animal down. I asked her "why would they do that? They didn't even pick up the dead kid we saw by the side of the road yesterday."

By the way, I turned around to check on the kid (about age 14). Seeing he was dead, I went and picked up police so he could get taken care of.

Harsh realities of Kenya. And this is way better than when I lived in Senegal and Sierra Leone.

Norm


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

New Zealand Province calling in here! 

I was from Kwazulu Natal, the northeastern coastal province that is characterised by Zulus being the predominant tribe.
The weather in Dundee ranged from -9 celcius to +42 celsius. I was raised in an English-speaking home and have some Zulu and very good Afrikaans language ability.


----------



## normbates1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Now that I'm done with my rant, let me tell you some good things. 

Freetown in Sierra Leone is one of the most beautiful places I have ever been. If you can look past the condition of the city, it has mountains that go right into the ocean. Looks like Hawaii. 

Senegal, though dry and hot, has some of the best fishing anywhere. Also, surfers from around the world travel there to catch waves. They also have some of the mightiest Baobab trees in the world. Some are so big that people hollow them out and live inside.

Kenya, seems to have it all. Just go to the weather channel and see what the average temp is year round. Every day is golf weather in Nairobi. We have the Aberdare Mountains that look just like the Scottish highlands. Mt. Kenya is another awesome sight to behold. And the yearly Wildebeest migration is considered to be the 8th wonder of the world.

If you get the chance, come to Africa, the only problem is that you may not want to leave.


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*Spatan, spatan's lady, Tan Tan and charlie(youngest daughter)*

We are all Natalians(last Enlish outpost and all that) through and through, from Hilton to be exact, the home of the Black Hawk. We speak predominantly english and Zulu, My wife speaks afrikaans fluently as she was raised in the Nelspruit/ White River area. I "scooped" her at Technikon Natal in Durban...Yes Sir. Best thing I ever did.:wink:

I am I landscape designer by trade my Wife an Excec Sec. So guess what I get to do...Correct I gets to have an affair with my secretary...:tongue:

We live in a house that has been owned by the family since 1939. So we are reluctant to leave anytime soon but who knows what the future holds.


AT fanatic...


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Balky (Jun 20, 2006)

Family has been in South Africa since 1835, English descent, and English speaking. Family have owned sugar and game farms since then. I love the company of other South Africans white and black, English and Afrikaans, especially farmers, fishermen and hunters...we are much alike. We have our problems but remain positive for the most part. Most of us who can leave but dont and those that are still here for other reasons are a bloody determined and resourceful group of people

Todays probably a bad day to ask me how I feel...for three incidents. One concerning my child and the type of care he cannot get here, second because I need to make temporary accommodation in my home for 10 family members who have been forced to leave Zimbabwe in a hurry (game conservationists and scientists living on a large, community trust owned game reserve) and lastly because my Dad is defending the expropriation of a big 5 game reserve he owns in South Africa and has dedicated his life to setting up and restoring


----------



## Landrover (Nov 20, 2007)

Bushkey said:


> except for the odd armed robbery that goes bad. Our government is more incompetent than crooked I would think, but you will of course have a few bad apples.
> I If you want to get hurt, you will, if you go looking for trouble. If you come to South Africa, be sure to have a good knowledgeable guide. This guide will know not to take you to undesirable places.
> The areas that is unsafe is traditionally the bigger cities. .


Are you sure you are in RSA......sounds like every big city here in the US! 


normbates1 said:


> only care about themselves and their tribe. Nothing else matters. In a place like Kenya, where there are 42 different tribes, you can understand why nothing can get done. Kenya was the model country in East Africa (not hard considering the neighboring countries) until the last election. It's all about power and money, NOTHING ELSE.


Moi Kenyatta was FAR from perfect but this guy is worse for sure. Power and Money seems to be a trend on the globe lately!


Balky said:


> I love the company of other South Africans white and black, English and Afrikaans, especially farmers, fishermen and hunters...we are much alike. We have our problems but remain positive for the most part. I need to make temporary accommodation in my home for 10 family members who have been forced to leave Zimbabwe in a hurry


Like your style....."judge a man by his character, not by the color of his skin!" We all have more in common than anyone could imagine....but sometimes it is kinda hard to see! I know about accomadating relatives.....we had 11 in my home after the Katrina hurricane! Good luck in finding somewhere to relax!


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

Balky said:


> Family has been in South Africa since 1835, English descent, and English speaking. Family have owned sugar and game farms since then. I love the company of other South Africans white and black, English and Afrikaans, especially farmers, fishermen and hunters...we are much alike. We have our problems but remain positive for the most part. Most of us who can leave but dont and those that are still here for other reasons are a bloody determined and resourceful group of people
> 
> Todays probably a bad day to ask me how I feel...for three incidents. One concerning my child and the type of care he cannot get here, second because I need to make temporary accommodation in my home for 10 family members who have been forced to leave Zimbabwe in a hurry (game conservationists and scientists living on a large, community trust owned game reserve) and lastly because my Dad is defending the expropriation of a big 5 game reserve he owns in South Africa and has dedicated his life to setting up and restoring


Balky,

I live in Northgate. Let me know if I can help with anything. I also have family there in Zim. It kills me to see what they have to go through.


----------



## Balky (Jun 20, 2006)

Balky,

I live in Northgate. Let me know if I can help with anything. I also have family there in Zim. It kills me to see what they have to go through


Thanks Drenlinjunkie....appreciate the offer. My parents are also making plans to accommodate the kids and adults. We will make a adventure out of it.


----------



## hockey7 (Jan 29, 2004)

thank you for all of your responses. I've been reading with much interest about your lives, and country. Some of you have very deep roots, I can't blame you for not wanting to leave when family ties are in Africa. My daughter just graduated from University, and a doctor was receiving an honourary degree for his work in Africa. He gave a shocking speech about the aids epidemic, and how his little hospital, a couple of doctors, and a few nurses care for a population of over 40,000 people. I wish I could remember where his hospital was..hats off to his humanitarianism, I know I could never fit his shoes. A billion African dollars for a loaf of bread, how sad.
thank you all again, and feel free to continue "enlightening" me. I feel very sheltered (and yes, lucky) to live in Ontario Canada.


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

hockey7 said:


> thank you for all of your responses. I've been reading with much interest about your lives, and country. Some of you have very deep roots, I can't blame you for not wanting to leave when family ties are in Africa. My daughter just graduated from University, and a doctor was receiving an honourary degree for his work in Africa. He gave a shocking speech about the aids epidemic, and how his little hospital, a couple of doctors, and a few nurses care for a population of over 40,000 people. I wish I could remember where his hospital was..hats off to his humanitarianism, I know I could never fit his shoes. A billion African dollars for a loaf of bread, how sad.thank you all again, and feel free to continue "enlightening" me. I feel very sheltered (and yes, lucky) to live in Ontario Canada.



That would be Zimbabwe


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

For those very reasons, I now call New Zealand home. I don't know when my ancestors arrived in SA, but I know that my grandfathers grandfather was born there. My children's children may be natural born Kiwis, but that is okay! Still, if you look at it like a roulette table and you are gambling your childrens future on red or white, patriotism pales in comparison to the desire to look after those closest to you.


----------



## Landrover (Nov 20, 2007)

Drenalinjunkie8 said:


> That would be Zimbabwe


You beat me to it!


Matatazela said:


> you are gambling your childrens future on red or white, patriotism pales in comparison to the desire to look after those closest to you.


Well said! Bottom line is self-preservation in any and all conditions. The pendelum of life is always swinging......the question is where are you standing?


----------



## krieger (Jan 24, 2007)

Interesting thread....I feel for those who had to leave their homeland because of the ever worsening conditions of the culture. Funny how the genocide of the white farmers in Zim. never got a lot of national press....

It seems the corruption in the governments of almost all sub-saharian Africa is universal.....very sad.

My contacts say that things are way worse now than 10 years ago...makes you kinda wonder if all those idealistic US college kids holding up those " stop apartheid" signs years ago, had any clue at all of the African culture...


----------

